# 

## .

,     ,        :
          .
07.06.11 -   -  58/3 - . 51 - 691 000,00
07.06.11 -      -  91 . 51-6000
07.06.11 -    -  91 . 51 - 500
03.08.11 -      -   ?  
03.08.11 -   -  51 -  58/3 - 691 000,00

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=227614

----------


## .

*.*,  , ...   .
1.  - ?
2.      ?  ?   ?     ""?
3.           ?

----------


## .

-   .
    .           (           )
..           
07.06.11 -           - 691 000,00 ( )
07.06.11 -         -6000 (     )
07.06.11 -         -  500
   ,     .    .
       .       
03.08.11 -           - 691 000,00
03.08.11 -      - 4000,00

----------


## .

?

----------


## .

5. 
    :

----------


## .

-    :Smilie:  
           ,   ???

----------


## .

,       ,

----------


## .

...         ? ?  ?
         -     ?
  ,   ..                 :Wink:

----------


## .

()

----------


## .

:
07.06.11 -   -  58/3 - . 51 - 691 000,00
07.06.11 -      -  91 . 51-6000
07.06.11 -    -  91 . 51 - 500
03.08.11 -      -   ?
03.08.11 -   -  51 -  58/3 - 691 000,00 

.
76 51  691000 -  
76 51 500 -     .
58 76 691500 -    .

91.2  51 6000 -   .

,        .
    -  . 009 -   .

,     -    :
 . 008,       . 009.

 :     .
    :
76 91 695000 .
91 58 691500 .
51 76 695000 .


 , -    ,    30.06.2011,           .

----------


## .

!

----------

